# Tributary Tomcat Solo



## Utah78 (Apr 28, 2018)

A few questions. Where are you located? what is the color? What year/how old? Thanks!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Sent you a pm and a text message


----------



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

Has this sold yet? I'm interested if not.


----------



## mountainjak (May 12, 2012)

It is available


----------



## droth406 (May 17, 2021)

Long shot, but is this still available?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I have a old one I'll sell ya if ya want. It's got a couple repairs but good news is uts got all new bladders . Blue and Grey. With foot pegs and thigh straps. Same price seems fair? Otherwise I'll keep it . In bozo


----------

